# What book/book series would you like to see made into a TV show?



## Ryujin (Jan 6, 2016)

Given the many shows that are being turned into TV series, these days, do you have one that you would like to see optioned?

For my part, I would like to see Robert Adams "Horseclans" serialized. Virtual immortals guiding a society back from the apocalypse? Intelligent, telepathic sabretooth cats as companions? Billy the Axe and Sir Geros? Clean it up a little, for a more modern audience, and I think that the Horseclans world could be pretty engaging.


----------



## Asmo (Jan 6, 2016)

Steven Eriksons Malazan books of the Fallen.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd love someone to take another run at The Dresden Files. Preferably something miniseries-style, with each season covering 2-3 of the novels.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 6, 2016)

Asmo said:


> Steven Eriksons Malazan books of the Fallen.




I hadn't heard of those before. The GURPS tie-in with both that and Horseclans is interesting.


----------



## MechaPilot (Jan 6, 2016)

MarkB said:


> I'd love someone to take another run at The Dresden Files. Preferably something miniseries-style, with each season covering 2-3 of the novels.




I've never read any of the books in that series, but I liked the TV series and still occasionally watch the old episodes on HULU.  I'm sure they'd have to go with different actors but I'd love to see another attempt at it.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 6, 2016)

I enjoyed the "Dresden Files" series too and was sorry to see it end so quickly.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 6, 2016)

The original Dragonlance saga
Wheel of Time
Dragonbone Chair series
Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser
Lovecraft's work


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 6, 2016)

Barbara Hambly's _Benjamin January_ novels

Kristine Katherine Rausch's _Retrieval Artist_ novels

Harry Turtledove's _Darkenss_ novels

Kurt R.A. Giambastani's _Fallen Cloud _novels

Niven & Barnes' _Dream Park_

_Thieves' World_

_Wild Cards_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 6, 2016)

Sacrosanct said:


> Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser
> Lovecraft's work




Lieber's stuff could be good, but DEFINITELY a cable show.

As for Lovecraft, I could see that working as a "whole Mythos" series- so including works by other authors- that worked like The Twilight Zone or earlier Dr. Who.  That would let them do some multi-episode stories, especially for the (few) recurring characters.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 6, 2016)

I was thinking more of "Tales from the Darkside", but yeah


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 7, 2016)

Asmo said:


> Steven Eriksons Malazan books of the Fallen.




Oh god please yes. But I'd see it as an animated series (a serious one).

It's going to be time to re-read that series soon.

AR


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2016)

Sacrosanct said:


> The original Dragonlance saga
> Wheel of Time
> Dragonbone Chair series
> Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser
> Lovecraft's work




I would love a Dragonlance TV show.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 7, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I hadn't heard of those before.




Read it. READ IT NOW. Take a sabbatical if you have to.

It's huge (10 main books, 900 pages each on average). It's an incredible literary work. Erikson can _write_. The characters are alive. The dialogues are sublime. I've choked up on several occasions reading the book (even when re-reading it). I've laughed out loud numerous times. It's complex, going through time, space and planes of existence. It's men and gods and immortals that have been fighting for millenia. I fail miserably at trying to put into words how good I believe it is.

I've read a lot, fiction and non fiction, french classics and classic fantasy series, and that series ranks in my top 3 litterary experiences, if it's not #1.

If I was immensely wealthy, I'd certainly finance an animated series that would match the pace of the books and cover everything. There'd probably be enough material for hundreds of episodes.

Other series I've enjoyed that could make good shows (if they have money to do the special effects correctly):
- Echoes of Empire series by Mark T. Barnes
- Aspect-Emperor series by R. Scott Bakker
- Bauchelin & Korbal Broach novellas by Erikson as well

AR


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 7, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I would love a Dragonlance TV show.




As one of the better written D&D novel series, it would make for a good show.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd very much like to see an adaptation of Peter F. Hamilton's The Night's Dawn Trilogy.

A while ago, I would have said Dan Simmon's Hyperion... but that's already in the works! (although by SyFy channel...)


----------



## delericho (Jan 7, 2016)

Funnily enough, both of my big two have been done by the BBC recently: I was hoping for another take on "The Three Musketeers" and also Bernard Cornwell's "Alfred" series.

Equally amusing, in both cases I didn't like the resulting TV series. 

(In the case of the "Alfred" series, much of the fun of the novels is the lead character's internal monologue of him constantly raging against Alfred, the church, and the nobles. The problem being that the internal monologue is translated in the show to the lead actor standing around scowling. In the case of "The Musketeers" the problem is that the show is rubbish.)


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 7, 2016)

delericho said:


> Funnily enough, both of my big two have been done by the BBC recently: I was hoping for another take on "The Three Musketeers" and also Bernard Cornwell's "Alfred" series.
> 
> Equally amusing, in both cases I didn't like the resulting TV series.
> 
> (In the case of the "Alfred" series, much of the fun of the novels is the lead character's internal monologue of him constantly raging against Alfred, the church, and the nobles. The problem being that the internal monologue is translated in the show to the lead actor standing around scowling. In the case of "The Musketeers" the problem is that the show is rubbish.)




I don't mind "The Musketeers" so much. My biggest complaints about it, as with many period pieces, is the wardrobe. What's with making them all look like they ride Harley Davidson motorcycles and hang around at Starbucks?


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 7, 2016)

I want to agree with the Malazan Book of the Fallen series very much. The scope and spectacle might make it hard to pull off, budget-wise. The T'lann Imass, the dragons, Toblokai, and the magic by themselves would be fine, but all together? Doing it as an animated series would be a way around that.

Thieves World would be awesome to see. It might be tough to craft a narrative from the many short stories, but I could see something emerging with Prince Kadakithus, Shadowspawn, Tempus, and Lythande as mains. Heck, cast Tilda Swinton as Lythande and I’d be sold.

I’d also love to see Max Gladstone’s Craft Sequence as a TV series.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 7, 2016)

> It might be tough to craft a narrative from the many short stories...




That is essentially what is done on any serial drama with a large-ish cast.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 7, 2016)

Jhaelen said:


> A while ago, I would have said Dan Simmon's Hyperion... but that's already in the works! (although by SyFy channel...)



SyFy's doing a great job so far with The Expanse (ie, _Leviathan Wakes_). So I'll hold out hope for Hyperion. 

Since it's no longer completely ridiculous/out of the question, I'd love a prestige cable version of "The Book of the New Sun". Or a flashy & bloody Starz version of Elric.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 8, 2016)

Mallus said:


> SyFy's doing a great job so far with The Expanse (ie, _Leviathan Wakes_). So I'll hold out hope for Hyperion.
> 
> Since it's no longer completely ridiculous/out of the question, I'd love a prestige cable version of "The Book of the New Sun". Or a flashy & bloody Starz version of Elric.




I would certainly enjoy appropriately dark and bloody versions of either Elric or Corum.


----------



## MechaPilot (Jan 8, 2016)

Wasn't there a Ravenloft book that was a book of short stories?  They could use the stories from that to start up an animated series that would be kind of a D&D version of Tales From the Crypt.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 8, 2016)

Amazing Stories - just take stories and just make them as a TV mini-series for a season and then move to another one, like American Horror has done. 

The Dresden Files - would like to see it back.  

Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser - would be good to see.

Hawk and Fisher - another one that would work for me. 

World of Harry Potter - not Harry so much as the world.  Make it a crime drama, could be interesting.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 8, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I would certainly enjoy appropriately dark and bloody versions of either Elric or Corum.



OOooh! Yes, please! I totally forgot about Michael Moorcock's Eternal Hero stories. Personally, my favorite would be Corum, especially the last three books. However, I've always thought that Hawkmoon had the best storyline.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jan 8, 2016)

Zelazny's Amber books.  It would require an awfully big budget to do it right though.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd really like to see a film version of City and the Stars.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 8, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I would certainly enjoy appropriately dark and bloody versions of either Elric or Corum.



I honestly prefer the Corum stories, but I'd rather see Elric up on a screen. Something about the iconic image of a thin albino swinging that massive black sword. Corum Jhaelen Irsei, though a more appealing and romantic figure, would look kinda freakish with his hand & eye.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 8, 2016)

Jhaelen said:


> OOooh! Yes, please! I totally forgot about Michael Moorcock's Eternal Hero stories. Personally, my favorite would be Corum, especially the last three books. However, I've always thought that Hawkmoon had the best storyline.




I tossed Corum into the mix, after [MENTION=3887]Mallus[/MENTION] mentioned Elric, because while I thoroughly enjoyed the Elric series, I think that the world may have had more than enough emo goth heroes for now. Corum carries the same sort of stories and emotional weight, without that excess baggage that I think would be far too played-up. Hell, they might even make Elric sparkle, and that I just could not abide.

Corum's god eye and six fingered hand could be done in a subtle manner. In a video presentation his later mechanical replacements could be portrayed in a steampunk style, without going over the top.


----------



## Eltab (Jan 9, 2016)

Try to re-make _Dune_ as a mini-series.  It's too big to fit in a movie, as has been demonstrated twice.

I'd like to see something from Niven's _Known Space_ series.  Gil the Arm seems the best prospect, figuring you won't have to re-introduce 500 years of future history so the audience can 'get it' when technology happens.  Beowulf Schaffer is Plan B.  One story per planet in the solar system might work, too.  (Although ... I personally want to become a human protector when I grow up.)

Star Wars novels: the Thrawn trilogy.

Candidate for the "Nobody actually makes season-long TV shows any more" award: Azimov's _Foundation_ series (all of them, although imo the first novels were the best).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes to Gil "The Arm", Beowulf Schaffer, and Foundation.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 9, 2016)

Eltab said:


> Try to re-make _Dune_ as a mini-series.  It's too big to fit in a movie, as has been demonstrated twice.
> 
> I'd like to see something from Niven's _Known Space_ series.  Gil the Arm seems the best prospect, figuring you won't have to re-introduce 500 years of future history so the audience can 'get it' when technology happens.  Beowulf Schaffer is Plan B.  One story per planet in the solar system might work, too.  (Although ... I personally want to become a human protector when I grow up.)
> 
> ...




Have you seen the "Dune" miniseries from 2000? It was made in three parts, for SciFi (when they were still known as that), and was pretty well done. It's available on Amazon, on DVD. Definitely better than the 1984 movie, from where I sit.

http://www.amazon.com/Dune-Special-Edition-Directors-Cut/dp/B0000639EV


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jan 9, 2016)

Eltab said:


> Try to re-make _Dune_ as a mini-series.  It's too big to fit in a movie, as has been demonstrated twice.
> 
> I'd like to see something from Niven's _Known Space_ series.  Gil the Arm seems the best prospect, figuring you won't have to re-introduce 500 years of future history so the audience can 'get it' when technology happens.  Beowulf Schaffer is Plan B.  One story per planet in the solar system might work, too.  (Although ... I personally want to become a human protector when I grow up.)
> 
> ...




Gil the Arm is very good, but I'd rather see Ringworld.  With much of the world already familiar with the Halo game it shouldn't be too big a reach.

Yes also, to the Thrawn books.  I was hoping episode 7-9 would be based on the books.  They're pretty much the only Star Wars books I've enjoyed since Alan Dean Foster's Splinter of the Mind's Eye back in the 80's.

The Foundation books, on the other hand, I found very dull.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 9, 2016)

The main problem with making a Foundation series is the long timescale and changing focus that means we never get to stick with a consistent cast. It'd be difficult to make it into something that viewers would stick with.

If I were going to televise anything Asimov-based, I'd go with the Elijah Bailey / Daneel Olivaw novels - they're some of Asimov's strongest characters. Heck, turn it into a full-on futuristic police procedural, with the events of the novels woven in as season highlights.

Sky have taken a couple of stabs at Discworld productions, but I'd love to see a series done properly, with a decent budget. Start with Guards! Guards! and spend the money in the pilot getting Ankh-Morpork really solidly established, then follow the Night Watch characters initially, expand to the other Ankh-Morpork novels, and build from there.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jan 9, 2016)

MarkB said:


> The main problem with making a Foundation series is the long timescale and changing focus that means we never get to stick with a consistent cast. It'd be difficult to make it into something that viewers would stick with.
> 
> If I were going to televise anything Asimov-based, I'd go with the Elijah Bailey / Daneel Olivaw novels - they're some of Asimov's strongest characters. Heck, turn it into a full-on futuristic police procedural, with the events of the novels woven in as season highlights.
> 
> Sky have taken a couple of stabs at Discworld productions, but I'd love to see a series done properly, with a decent budget. Start with Guards! Guards! and spend the money in the pilot getting Ankh-Morpork really solidly established, then follow the Night Watch characters initially, expand to the other Ankh-Morpork novels, and build from there.




I loved Foundation but it is an example of science fiction that I don't think would translate well into television or film. It is the kind of writing that needs substantial exposition (and that isn't a bad thing in that particular case) and I think the scale is all off for a film. It really is like reading the decline and fall of the Roman Empire rather than watching a regular serial.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2016)

Foundation could be done like American Horror Story- one story arc per season, with actors reprising characters as needed for crossovers/flashbacks.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jan 9, 2016)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Foundation could be done like American Horror Story- one story arc per season, with actors reprising characters as needed for crossovers/flashbacks.




I agree they could. I guess my point was much of the pleasure of the book comes from the explanations of the concepts and the history. I suppose if they had a character who could deliver that information to the viewer in an engaging way (like Fox Mulder or something) it could work.


----------



## Richards (Jan 9, 2016)

I second the "Book of the New Sun" and "Ringworld" suggestions.  I'd also like to see a TV series based on the Edgar Rice Burroughs "Barsoom" novels, although that would probably be prohibitively expensive if not done as a cartoon.

Johnathan


----------



## Eltab (Jan 9, 2016)

Richards said:


> I'd also like to see a TV series based on the Edgar Rice Burroughs "Barsoom" novels.



Is that where John Carter of Mars came from?  If so, Disney might try to 'ee' in your 'ool' - especially if you do a better job than they did.


----------



## Eltab (Jan 9, 2016)

Bedrockgames said:


> I suppose if they had a character who could deliver that information to the viewer in an engaging way (like Fox Mulder or something) it could work.



Introduce a kid character (whose family name is Seldon?) who lives in the Reborn Galactic Empire who is studying his History homework.  Every week he has to look up some important concept, and while he is flipping through other pages he also sees ... this week's episode.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 9, 2016)

Conan or Salomon Kane could make for a good TV show.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 10, 2016)

Eltab said:


> Is that where John Carter of Mars came from?  If so, Disney might try to 'ee' in your 'ool' - especially if you do a better job than they did.




They actually did a reasonable job the first time around. The problem is that people generally said it didn't bring anything new to the table, largely because it was such a seminal series of books that so much of it got ripped off along the way. Now if they had introduced Dejah Thoris in the same way they did in the books....


----------



## Richards (Jan 10, 2016)

Eltab said:


> Is that where John Carter of Mars came from?  If so, Disney might try to 'ee' in your 'ool' - especially if you do a better job than they did.



Yep, "Barsoom" is what the Martians call "Mars" in the John Carter series.

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2016)

Hand of Evil said:


> Conan or Salomon Kane could make for a good TV show.




I think a good Solomon Kane series would rock

El-Borak is another REH property I'd love to see get screen time


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 19, 2016)

In theory. The episodic nature of the tales would work perfectly. The magic and monsters are not so outlandish that they would blow the budget. Unfortunately, past efforts did not live up to their potential for Conan. Ralf Mueller’s live action and the two animated series could have been better.



Hand of Evil said:


> Conan or Salomon Kane could make for a good TV show.


----------



## ccs (Jan 19, 2016)

Eltab said:


> Is that where John Carter of Mars came from?  If so, Disney might try to 'ee' in your 'ool' - especially if you do a better job than they did.




The 1st 5 books are in the public domain.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 19, 2016)

Another that occurred to me, after starting this thread, was the "Gor" series of novels. There are over 30 books in the series and they have enough blood, guts, and nudity to satiate the average hard core "Game of Thrones" fan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 19, 2016)

Gor is a little radioactive- a movie based on it (called "Outlaw" as I recall) was so bad, it got the MST3K treatment.  Jack Palance wears a funny hat in it.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 19, 2016)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gor is a little radioactive- a movie based on it (called "Outlaw" as I recall) was so bad, it got the MST3K treatment.  Jack Palance wears a funny hat in it.




I vaguely remember seeing that movie straight up, without the MST3K sauce. Palance in a non cowboy hat, alone, makes it worth seeking out.

[video=youtube;Os-gE6rgmKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os-gE6rgmKI[/video]


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2016)

Completely non- fantasy but Alex Cross (James Paterson serial killer detective)


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 21, 2016)

megamania said:


> Completely non- fantasy but Alex Cross (James Paterson serial killer detective)




I didn't specify SciFi or fantasy, so all is fair 

There was an "Alex Cross" movie in 2012, but I've never seen it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1712170/


----------



## megamania (Jan 21, 2016)

The movie sucked.   It had nothing to do with the books


----------



## megamania (Jan 21, 2016)

Typical of book to movie / TV


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 21, 2016)

A decent Rome/Game of Throne-style televisation of Celtic mythology would be good. The Mabinogi, Cu Chulainn, Balor of the Evil Eye ....


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2016)

Ooo - so many to choose from:

I agree with most of what has gone before, but mostly:
Wheel of time would be awesome, although they would have to savagely edit it... 2/3 of the books are pretty dull. 
I think Eberron would make for a good series - there are a number of novels that I would love to see (if done with a Game-of-Thrones sized budget!)
The Ben Aaronovitch "rivers of London" series would be quite entertaining
Benedict Jackta's Chosen series
And Michael J Sullivan's Riyria Chronicles would be epic!


----------



## horacethegrey (Jan 21, 2016)

_The Witcher _series by Andrzej Sapkowski. Now I know there was a tv series in it's native Poland but everyone agrees it was crap so I think a redo is in order. And it would find the perfect home on American Cable. Maybe HBO (because Game of Thrones, duh  ), AMC, Showtime or some other channel could do it. 

And honestly there's no better time for it, what with the series popularity worldwide at an all time high with the success of CDProjekt Red's _The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt_ on PC and consoles. How could it not be the perfect time to cash in on the adventures of Geralt of Rivia?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2016)

Joel Rosenberg's Guardians of the Flame novels.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 21, 2016)

Dioltach said:


> A decent Rome/Game of Throne-style televisation of Celtic mythology would be good. The Mabinogi, Cu Chulainn, Balor of the Evil Eye ....




There's likely enough material on Cu Chulainn to support a TV show. That could be interesting, if done in a period correct manner; not with everyone wandering around in dirt coloured clothes or black leather.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 21, 2016)

Sanderson's Mistborn series could work well as a TV show. A good variety (though not too many) of interesting characters, minimal CGI required, and characters arcs and plots that would work well from season to season.


----------

